# DHCP

## enz0

Проблема такова:

есть сервер

на нём стоит squid и dhcp

squid работает отлично

а вот по поводу dhcp не уверен в правильности

ip сервака допустим 192.168.2.1

мне надо разрешить диапозон от 192.168.2.50 до 192.168.2.150+что бы при подключении клиентов им в explorer,или например в ftp клиент прописывался адрес прокси

вот какой у меня конфиг dhcp:

```

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

zone tz. {

primary 127.0.0.1;

}

subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 

{

option domain-name "org";

option domain-name-servers 192.168.2.1;

option routers 192.168.2.1;

range dynamic-bootp 192.168.2.50 192.168.2.200;

default-lease-time 259200;

max-lease-time 345600;

}

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

```

----------

## enz0

я так понимаю всё ок?прокся пропишется?

----------

## viy

Не совсем понял. Ты хочешь, чтобы при получении IP от твоего DHCP в експлорер (и все другое) адрес прокси прописывался? Так?

----------

## GreenDragon

нет, не пропишется - это пропишется только шлюз в сетевых настройках, но никак ни ftp-клиент, ни web-клиент в свои настройки не получит адрес и порт прокси. 

обычно это делается с помощью доменных политик, по крайней мере в доменах на W2K это работает

----------

## viy

На мой взгляд, все это будет работать только для Вындосных прикладух --- в случае с доменом --- или вообще не будет, в случае любого другого софта, таже Mozilla.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> На мой взгляд, все это будет работать только для Вындосных прикладух --- в случае с доменом --- или вообще не будет, в случае любого другого софта, таже Mozilla.

 

В Опере, к примеру, прописывается в этом случае автоматом и проксик, и порт, и исключения, но это действительно справедливо для вынь-машинок.

----------

## fank

все бровзеры, которые умеют автоматически настраивать прокси на самом деле работают с протоколом (сервисом) WPAD - Web Proxy Auto Discovery protocol, разработал его Netscape

http://blogs.conchango.com/markwilson/archive/2005/07/26/1853.aspx

http://www.freeproxy.ru/en/free_proxy/faq/wpad.htm

вобщем, google->wpad.dat

----------

## GreenDragon

Вот здесь даны разные методы выполнить то, что хочет автор поста, включая dhcp

http://www.wlug.org.nz/WPAD

----------

## ManJak

 *fank wrote:*   

> все бровзеры, которые умеют автоматически настраивать прокси на самом деле работают с протоколом (сервисом) WPAD - Web Proxy Auto Discovery protocol, разработал его Netscape
> 
> http://blogs.conchango.com/markwilson/archive/2005/07/26/1853.aspx
> 
> http://www.freeproxy.ru/en/free_proxy/faq/wpad.htm
> ...

 

Да, спасибо, давно думал, как это реализовано,

хоть почитал  :Very Happy: 

----------

## enz0

я так понял придётся создавать файлик с адресом прокси, а потом заходить на него?

вычитал что мона в конвиг dhcp вписать:

option wpad-curl code 252 = text ; 

option wpad-curl "http://192.168.2.1/proxy.pad

тогда не придётся каждому вписывать адресс для загрузки настроек прокси?реально?или я чего не понял?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> я так понял придётся создавать файлик с адресом прокси, а потом заходить на него?
> 
> вычитал что мона в конвиг dhcp вписать:
> 
> option wpad-curl code 252 = text ;
> ...

 

именно так ты всё и понял

только не 

```
option wpad-[b]c[/b]url code 252 = text ;

option wpad-[b]c[/b]url "http://192.168.2.1/proxy.pad

```

а

option wpad-url code 252 = text ;

option wpad-url "http://192.168.2.1/proxy.pad

----------

## enz0

а содержание proxy.pad?

----------

## enz0

НМ ПСЦЮЕРЯЪ ВРН МЕР РЮЙХУ ЙНЛЮМД

----------

## cha-chaynik

Думаю, здесь простейшим решением будет использование "прозрачного" проксирования. Т.е. действительно указать прокти сервер шлюзом и средствами iptables редиректить http порты на порт прокси.

----------

## ManJak

Если только http, то  - да, если нет, то ...

Извраты нужны нечеловеческие  :Sad: 

Тем более, что я давно мечтаю всех прозрачно в сквид сунуть (там считать и проксить удобней :Very Happy:  ),

но, сервак не тянет идеи нормально (P200MMX), потому идеи и не предлагаю, т.к. бред (почитал анонсы - далее, может реализуют).

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Если только http, то  - да, если нет, то ...
> 
> Извраты нужны нечеловеческие 
> 
> Тем более, что я давно мечтаю всех прозрачно в сквид сунуть (там считать и проксить удобней ),
> ...

 

См. постановку проблемы. enz0 в любом случае собирается проксить. Иначе, так понимаю, вопрос бы и не вставал, т.к. без проксирования, задача решается обыкновенным NAT-ом. Кроме того, ничто не мешает для http/ftp портов использовать проксирование, а для остальных NAT.

----------

